# Bentley was Attacked by a Pitt Bull Yesterday



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Poor Bentley!

I would have loved to have seen the officer's face when you admitted to biting the pit bull! LOL


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

OMGosh! I can not even imagine how scared you, your mom, and Bentley must have been! And biting him! Makes me laugh but that was brave of you! I can understand the danger though with your face so close!

I try to have an open heart and mind to pits. My neighbor works at a shelter and tells me about the good ones there. I'm sure they are but if I ever take our (future) minipoo to a dog park, I don't think I'll go in if there are any pits there. It just seems so many owners don't train or handle them appropriately. That is one thing I agree with Ceaser Milan about--many dog problems are really people problems. 

I'm sure others will chime in with excellent advise, but I would suggest ensuring positive dog experiences ASAP to help balance the experience.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha! I used the wheelbarrow method on a Cane Corso once. Never thought of biting him.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pf member bites Pit Bull "read all about it"
Eric


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

Now this whole episode would have made an interesting utube video. You could call yourselves the Vampire Ladies or somesuch....but in all seriousness why are these pit bulls so popular in the US? Luckily we don't have them over here.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

OMG, what a traumatic thing for you and Bentley! I'm just so glad that Bentley is okay! And you were extremely brave, biting the dog! Scary, but brave.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Scary..............I just don't understand why pits seems to think of poodles as 'prey' I'm very glad Bentley is ok physically but mentally only time and exposure to 'nice' dogs will help! 
A few times when Molly was just a pup, we tried taking her to a dog park and all three times a pit would make her it's target! Like Bentley they only got a mouthful of hair and Molly was able to get to me or I to her quickly with no damage being done.
Molly is now very careful and calm when meeting large dogs and will stand at my feet until she knows it is 'safe' to greet and I think that is because her mentors were my son's Lab and Golden. They were a really big part of keeping Molly from becoming fear aggressive I think!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder of the wheelbarrow technique - biting is very understandable in the circumstances, of course, but as you say likely to lead to injury. What a truly terrifying experience for all of you.

On getting poor Bentley comfortable around dogs again, I would try good old desensitising and counter conditioning. You have built up a long history of happy experiences around dogs, so have that to draw upon. Find places where there are other dogs but where you can keep a really good distance away, and pair the appearance of a dog to the stuff he likes best. Go back to puppy days and sit on a bench watching dogs playing in the distance. If you know people with small, very unthreatening dogs that he knoes and likes, see how he reacts to them at a distance. Always let him be the one to decide whether to approach. And be aware of your own reactions - dogs pick up on our tiny, involuntary signals. If you are anxious and scared, he will reflect it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Take him back to the same dog park when no-one is there. Play ball or other games with him. Next take him with another dog he knows. Then with a few benign dogs. Keep away from pitties even if young. Hopefully he will get over this. Don't bite dogs they bite back.
Eric


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm wondering if the pit was truly displaying a friendly wag. But based on my lived experience, even the loosest friendliest play cannot predict existence of the infamous split-second dog aggression. Indeed one of the attacks I've witnessed occurred seemingly unprovoked right after such play on a moment when all the dogs were resting or walking slowly, sniffing the ground each to their own.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugarfoot was attacked by a pit as well, when he was seven months old. You can read all about it in this thread here: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/20263-sugarfoot-attacked-pit-bull.html

He was attacked while out for a walk, with him on leash and the other dog loose, having escaped from its yard. His injuries required stitches and a drain, and it did impact his personality long term, but we did recover. To this day Sugarfoot doesn't like assertive, high-energy dogs, and there's not many dogs I'd trust him running loose with, but with management he conducts a normal life as a successful Agility competitor.

I used a lot of the activities in the book Control Unleashed to help Sugarfoot get past the trauma of the attack. There were days at Agility class where having so many dogs around was just too overwhelming and he would refuse to come out of his crate, but, with patience, he got past it. Try not to let your own worry come through to him, which I know is easier said than done. 

Good luck. Dogs are pretty resilient for the most part; you'll get him through this.

--Q


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This is why pit bulls should never be at dog parks. Bentley thankfully has many good dog interactions in his memory bank. He may always be wary of pb's which is not a bad thing. You and your Mom will always have this psychological burden of this terrifying attack. I am so sorry this happened. The three of you are very lucky.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

I don't know how you guys feel about it - but I'm a domestic violence survivor and feel strongly about helping women to carry protection to defend themselves. So I joined a direct sales company that helps bring self defense products to women's homes to help them make the decision to carry. I sell stun guns, pepper sprays, etc.

So one of my friends bought a stun gun and while out on a walk had two dogs, a pit and a german shepard, run up on them in an attacking manner. They zapped the stun gun in the air and the dogs ran off. They are instinctively afraid of the zapping noise. I've noticed this in homes when I'm demonstrating as well.

It's possible that carrying a product like this and just zapping it in the air during an aggression (or preferably before contact) might have broken up the attack. If not I would not hesitate to actually zap a dog that was at the throat of my dog. That would difinately get him off. Its very painful, but non-lethal.

I hope you don't think I'm cruel, but I'd do what I had to do to protect my dog.  I've jumped in the middle of fights too, but I'd hate to have to put my hands in a pits mouth to pry it off, I'd rather zap him.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Summer said:


> I don't know how you guys feel about it - but I'm a domestic violence survivor and feel strongly about helping women to carry protection to defend themselves. So I joined a direct sales company that helps bring self defense products to women's homes to help them make the decision to carry. I sell stun guns, pepper sprays, etc.
> 
> So one of my friends bought a stun gun and while out on a walk had two dogs, a pit and a german shepard, run up on them in an attacking manner. They zapped the stun gun in the air and the dogs ran off. They are instinctively afraid of the zapping noise. I've noticed this in homes when I'm demonstrating as well.
> 
> ...


I agree with the stun gun, I carry one, I travel by myself and meet people in vacant homes. Mine is pink and looks like a flashlight, and it will work on dogs as well. Make sure to check you state regulation and what amps are allowed


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wanted to add that I am proud of you for not letting that woman slink off into obscurity. Why oh why is it always the victims battling these dogs when their owners should always be heightened alert armed with a break stick?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As I was reading through I kept saying to myself "she needs to know how Q helped Sugarfoot recover." I am so glad she posted her link. Read how she helped her dog to get over his PTSD.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so sorry you all had to experience this. It is a horrible event to have to deal with. Iris was attacked by a pit mix once and it was extremely difficult to get the dog off of her. I can still hear her screams. Once her physical wounds healed then we had to work on the psychological wounds. It can be done.

Since then, for dog attacks as well as other potential attacks, I have been trained well and do carry......mine is not a stun gun. We live at the foothills of the Rocky Mountains, in a medium sized city. Last summer we had a bear in our yard and several others made their way into town, and occasionally a mountain lion will wander into town as well as other wild critters. Girl Scout motto.....Be Prepared

VQ

I wish you all well with your recovery and I hope that there are some legal consequences for the Pit owner. Pay your vet bills and for recovery training for your little kid perhaps?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

My situation is different, but after reading the thread, this all reminded me of what happened to my Poodle 30 years ago. DH and Chipper was walking 5 blocks to the market to buy a Sunday paper. Chipper was on his leash of course, but all of a sudden, out of nowhere, this big dog had appeared. There was no owner around. The dog rushed up to Chipper and " nosed him into the ground". Chipper immediately went limp. Hubby picked Chipper up, and the other dog ran away. Hubby rushed home and I immediately called the vet. It was a Sunday morning, but my vet met us at the vet hospital right away. Chipper was quickly given an injection and fluids, and right away started coming out of it. It came to find out that with the dog nosing Chipper on his side, that Chipper immediately went into shock. That's why he fell over, because the impact was so intense that his nervous system couldn't handle it. Afterwards, when everything had all calmed down, and we were back home with Chipper, and he was going to be okay, my hubby told me that he thought the dog was just wanting to play. It didn't try biting Chipper, or even growl. And as soon as hubby yelled at the dog, it ran off. 

It just goes to show that even if there is no intention of the dog being aggressive, it still can be an attack.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So sorry that happened to all of you, very scary stuff. Thankfully the pit didn't turn on you and your Mom when you bit him, it really makes me think I should be more prepared for the unexpected.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

First, I am glad your sweet Bentley wasn't injured badly. I do hope the pitbull owner can prove he has had all his shots since he bit you, your mom and Bentley. I'm sure the police officer got quite a laugh out of your telling him that you and your mom bit the pitbull. I'm glad that nasty pitbull didn't do serious damage to you or your mom too! He could so easily have bitten you on your faces!
Seriously, I do hope Bentley isn't too traumatized and won't remain afraid of other dogs!

There are quite a few pitbull and pitbull mix dogs in this college town as the kids seem to think having a "pitty" is cool. It's one of the reasons we don't go to the dog parks here.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

You did the right thing reporting it and calling the cops. Some people are dirt bags and need to blame innocent people for their own fault. It's like bullying. 

It's unfortunate pits have such a bad reputation. I think it's more the owner than the dog. If someone can't control their dog, they don't belong in a dog park. My park has one area for big dogs and one area for dogs under 30-35 pounds. Then they have a separate area for dogs who don't play well with others. Last week there was a lady in there with a tiny male dog that was not nice with other dogs. Common sense would tell me that the next person with an unsocial dog should wait until that person is done. But this man came right in with a large muscular dog, so the lady left. How rude!

In the big dog pen there were a GSD, Pincher, a Lab, and 2 others and they were playing fine-mostly males. But the owners were very involved with them , not just standing on the sidelines. 

Can people buy tasers ? I would love one. I have some guns but it would be inappropriate to use them in a dog park, LOLOL.

Rylie, you and your mom did great with that situation.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

My non-poodle puppy has been attacked by TWO Belgian breeds at work in her six months of life. The first time her ear was punctured. The second time, she was uninjured but I had a panic attack. 

I was extremely worried that she was going to have some kind of fear after being attacked because she's very sensitive to negative experiences, and I thought she was actually dying because of the way she was screaming. 

I want to reassure you that it's possible that he's unscathed. My dog has no fear of other dogs or the place she was attacked. She's just as chill as she ever is. I, on the other hand, have extreme anxiety problems and they are now 100x worse. So be kind to yourself, also. Don't let this experience make you paranoid, but don't be careless, either. 

My deep sympathies that you had to go through that. It's so nerve-wracking.


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened. Good for you calling police, hope they hang her!!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and Bentley! I do think he can bounce back - Hans was attacked as a puppy (fortunately the attacker was small so he wasn't hurt but it scared the heck out of him). Since then I've really worked to make sure he meets friendly dogs and he has gotten so much more comfortable. I started with really low energy dogs that pretty much ignored him and worked up to more playful, energetic dogs. One of our friends has a Great Pyrenees that is so good at calming other dogs down and she was a big help. She would just lay down with her back to Hans and wait for him to come investigate. 

Also, I agree with kmart. Don't let this traumatize you, either. I definitely had to get past my worrying about Hans. He did a lot better once I let him off leash for the intros rather than micromanaging him. It seems like the other dogs were better teachers than I ever could have been.

For what it's worth - I totally get the concern about pit bulls. Some of them are definitely not trustworthy with other dogs. But, there is one female pit that Hans plays with a few times a week. I've known her owner for years, he's a very experienced dog person, and she plays with all kinds of dogs really well (I saw her with big and small dogs before letting Hans play with her). Hans has so much fun with her. She's the only buddy he has that can keep up with him.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pitts are like time bombs. You don't know how long the fuse is, how big the bomb is or when the bomb goes off. Some never do. All have the capacity to do so. Nice dogs BUT.
Eric


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I think panic attacks give one the right to carry anything with them for defense. It may reduce the anxiety even if you never use it.

It's unfortunate that good pit breeders that breed pits for temperament get a bad rap because of all the air heads that think they can be breeders. It's unfortunate that pits are bought by people who don't plan on doing any more training than house breaking.

I'm glad I have met a few people who own lay back and loving pits. 

I remember when I lived in Germany (70's), people needed a license to own a dog. And in my husband's village/town, the men would get together on Sunday mornings and go thru town and shoot any dog running loose. Sounded terrible at the time. But when you think about how the USA controls unwanted animals (euthanization), it's not so terrible. I think the laws should be strengthened on violators, and people fined for not being a responsible pet owner. 

People should be able to abide by the law and not have someone else's pet cause them harm.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

This pit bull situation is totally out of control and has been for awhile here in the US. One of my pups was attacked by a 'rescue' pit bull in Minneapolis two years ago in the training facility. The pit broke free from the handler and raced across the room to latch on to the poor puppy. The instructors weren't prepared for the situation at all. The pit had the Poodle pup by the shoulder and when it was finally pried off, it went in for a better grip. Luckily, the puppy didn't have any crushed bones; just major stitches and soft tissue damage. That pit bull should have been put down immediately but wasn't. The owners did pay for all the Vet bills though. 

The feel good rescues and humane societies are not doing anyone a favor by promoting the breed.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Lori G said:


> OMGosh! I can not even imagine how scared you, your mom, and Bentley must have been! And biting him! Makes me laugh but that was brave of you! I can understand the danger though with your face so close!
> 
> I try to have an open heart and mind to pits. My neighbor works at a shelter and tells me about the good ones there. I'm sure they are but if I ever take our (future) minipoo to a dog park, I don't think I'll go in if there are any pits there. It just seems so many owners don't train or handle them appropriately. That is one thing I agree with Ceaser Milan about--many dog problems are really people problems.
> 
> I'm sure others will chime in with excellent advise, but I would suggest ensuring positive dog experiences ASAP to help balance the experience.


It was truly terrifying. But, I've had good experiences with pits in the past, so I wasn't concerned with brining Bentley in there initially. When I had my last poodle, I dog sat for a pit for a few months and he was great and he got along with my poodle just fine.

I do completely agree that a large majority of the time it is the owners fault. Later that day after everything had settled down, I felt really bad for the dog. I feel bad that I had to hurt it that way in order to try to protect my pup. I feel the dog is a victim too in some way because it doesn't have an owner that can train it properly.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Quossum said:


> Sugarfoot was attacked by a pit as well, when he was seven months old. You can read all about it in this thread here: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/20263-sugarfoot-attacked-pit-bull.html
> 
> He was attacked while out for a walk, with him on leash and the other dog loose, having escaped from its yard. His injuries required stitches and a drain, and it did impact his personality long term, but we did recover. To this day Sugarfoot doesn't like assertive, high-energy dogs, and there's not many dogs I'd trust him running loose with, but with management he conducts a normal life as a successful Agility competitor.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your advice and for sharing. It is encouraging to hear that he was able to move on and still be able to compete. I was hoping to compete with Bentley and was afraid this would inhibit that.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear about Bentely glad he's ok. Just a suggestion dogs like Rottweilers and Pit Bulls never try to open their mouth. Their jaws lock when they catch their "prey" and it's impossible to open their mouths once this happens. Also hitting them or any other bully breed is useless they have extremely high tolerance for pain once they are in the zone nothing affect them. I've found in my many years of owning Rottweilers ,I've had a couple fights break out, that grabbing both dogs up by their fronts if large dogs and waiting until they let go as soon as they loosen their grip to bite again immediately separate the dogs and get them out of each others eye sight. Pit Bulls are wonderful dogs and excellent family pets but they do have high prey drives. My poor Adonis wouldn't stand a chance if my pack of Rottweilers came after him thankfully they are fully comfortable around small fluffy dogs thanks to my miniature dachshunds. I've ran across way my more horrible Golden Retrievers than Pit Bulls. I used to work at a Golden Retriever Rescue the amount of times those dogs would bite someone for no reason is insane and they have the worst food aggression I've ever seen in a breed. Just thought I add my 2 cent that Bully Breeds are some of the best breeds out there. Of course it comes down to the owner and breeder though no dog is born aggressive it takes people to train them and turn them into the monsters you see and hear about.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Also to forgot to add this a wagging tail means absolutely nothing. It could just be the dog is extremely confident. My Rottweiler mentor let me sit in on one of her Schutzhund training sessions the whole time the dog was in attack mode it's tail did not stop wagging when I asked about it she told me because they were confident in going in for the target. She told me to never be fooled by a wagging tail and to this day it has held true my rotties even while growling their tail is held up and wagging.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Of course it comes down to the owner and breeder though no dog is born aggressive it takes people to train them and turn them into the monsters you see and hear about. 

I cannot say I agree with that. I know of two families that had pits, and they seemed like really nice dogs and well cared for. When the grandparents was baby setting them while to owner were out of to, of which they did may time, they turned on the mother and really tore her up. Another on attach the families 4 year old child and really hurt her. I think they can turn in an instant on the owners and people they know. I like big dogs I had a matched set of Dobs, they were sweet as anything, but I never gave the a chance to get out of hand around dogs or people. Had one next door neighbor said was so nice (understanding was it was to remain always on a lead when outside. I went after my 4 lb poodle that did me with ever trusting that breed


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

In that case with the 4 year old was she left alone with the dog? I've never seen a dog attack a child for no absolute reason there's always a reason I've heard of families with kids who were absolute monsters to the dogs and the parents think it's fine and when the dog snaps the family will make it look like the dog was just vicious and wasn't provoked. Breed doesn't matter a child should be 100% supervised with any dog and if the dog is showing signs of being aggravated then it's the parents job to separate the dog from the situation whether that be putting it outside for a break or in a crate or in another room. Some children are just horrible with animals even if they have been around them from day 1. There is a Ceasar 911 episode I think It had a family that did a trial adoption with a small chihuahua mixed the dog attacked their son for no reason according to them but when Ceasar watched the footage of what really happened it shows the child abusing the poor dog. The child only abused the dog when his parents weren't near by or watching so there was no way for them to know how he really was towards dogs. A lot of cases are actually like that somehow the dog is provoked and it will act out of self defense but all people see is a vicious Pit Bull. If a golden retriever or lab went after someone the victims are a lot more willing to let the situation go if no one is seriously injured. Me personally I don't understand this at all but I guess when people watch all those Air Bud movies they can't wrap their mind around one of those dogs actually being a terror especially when you look at them they look like they couldn't harm a fly.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Labs are involved with a significant number of attacks on humans. It does not compare with the statistics on Pitts and Rotties. The statistics are there to be seen. over 60% of all attacks are Pitts and Rotties. Attacks on other dogs are the pitties forum. 90% of fatal or near fatal are pitties. Never be taken in by the excellent behavior of pitt bulls while immature and inside a family. They are time bombs with a faulty fuse.
Eric


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

*Why I don't trust people*

I've never been unlucky enough to have this happen to me. My dogs are friendly, but I never let my dogs off around dogs I don't know. We don't have dog parks where I'm from, for exactly this reason. Even if you trust your dog, I always say that you should never trust anybody else's.
I am always getting angry when people let their dogs off in my town. Once, me and my best friend were walking my maltese x Smokey (now deceased), and a man was walking two huge boxers off leash. Both ran up and started lunging and snarling for Smokey. Luckily, I managed to pick him up before they reached us and me and my friend both stood face to face, with Smokey in between us so they couldn't reach him.
Another time, fairly recently, a Labrador and a beagle ran up to us when I had Pickles and Hendrix. I had Pickles and my friend had Hendrix. The dogs ran up from behind us (they were friendly, but we didn't know that at the time), and without looking back, both of us heard them coming and picked up the two dogs as fast as we could. The owner had a right laugh, and neither of my dogs even knew what had happened. 
Recently, I was walking with the same friend (we do this everyday, we have a lot of stories), this time with Buster, my grandmother's kelpie, and my friend's dog Ruby, a mastiff x greyhound. We were inside our local oval, and a man was walking his dog around the outside. Both dogs are friendly if introduced properly, but this dog OPENED the gate, ran in, and right up to us. Ruby lunged for it, and her lead snapped. She stopped the second it did, and the dog ran off. If it had come near Buster, I'm sure he would've tried to kill it.
It just goes to say that as much as you trust your dog, you can never trust the other person's dog. Ours are friendly most of the time, but Ruby is possessive and Buster is a rescue who used to get beat up by his brother all the time. Both are reactive to a dog just running for them like that.
Needless to say, I screamed a few choice words at the man.


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Can I also say that I personally think that it's all about training and not dog breed. I think if a dog turns, there is clearly something that was missed. Too often people get pitties as guard dogs and haven't had many dogs before. They miss little signs of aggression in the days, weeks, and months before the event, and eventually, the dog can't take it anymore and snaps.
Maybe it was an aggressive dog, but they still should've seen that and stopped the behaviour from continuing, whether by training, or removing the dog. 
I personally have experience with a rottie x Bordeaux. The dog was perfectly well behaved as a puppy, and fairly well trained. As he got older, he would start to drag you toward other dogs, and he grew jealous of dogs who were picked up, or dogs that were in cars. I knew this dog very well, and I know he was aggressive. But he was always perfect around little kids, the elderly, small dogs, big dogs, ect. The only time this dog ever frightened me was when somebody approached. 
If somebody was walking towards you, he would bark and lunge for them. Personally, I don't think he would've bitten them. I'm gonna be honest and say when I was a kid, I lived in a house with dogs who were kept on chains, not trained, and bred the crap out of. Those dogs would fight all the time, and some of them were blood thirsty. 
The rottie x never showed that. I would bet my life on the fact that he was bluffing. And he was a backyard bred dog. He lived in a barn with no human contact for the first 8 weeks of his life. That's why I think that it's experience, not breed or gender that causes aggression.
I have never been around a pitt bull. They aren't common where I live. But I would say that poor breeding and training plays a HUGE part in how they act. Think about it. A dogs crucial learning stage is from 8 to 16 weeks. If in that time they have no experience with humans, self control, or how to listen, then they won't be able to learn about them as easily. Then, if they receive little to no further contact or training in those areas, they'll never show the traits that come from those experiences.
Buster, my grandmother's kelpie, if a very sweet dog. But he lived on a chain for the first 10 YEARS of his life. He often went for days without food and was beaten up by other dogs. He shows signs of a learning disability, and I think that if a dog doesn't learn during the first 12 months of it's life, it's likely they suffer huge mental effects. 
And if you think about it that way, you start to see why some dogs are the way they are.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

RylieJames said:


> It was truly terrifying. But, I've had good experiences with pits in the past, so I wasn't concerned with brining Bentley in there initially. When I had my last poodle, I dog sat for a pit for a few months and he was great and he got along with my poodle just fine.
> 
> I do completely agree that a large majority of the time it is the owners fault. Later that day after everything had settled down, I felt really bad for the dog. I feel bad that I had to hurt it that way in order to try to protect my pup. I feel the dog is a victim too in some way because it doesn't have an owner that can train it properly.


I'm so sorry this happened with your darling Bentley and you and your mom. And I'm thankful your injuries were not far worse.

Many if not most Pit Bulls out there who are dog and/or human aggressive were never trained to be so. It is in their temperament.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Dog That Killed 7-Year-Old Maine Boy Was a Pit Bull | NECN

On topic and this was last Saturday. I heard about it on the radio and did a search which brought up lots of hits, this being just another.

We own a dog park, 20 acres posted and I very rarely walk our poodle without sporting a large bore hand gun. A stray dog is one reason the dominant other being native game that presents a threat. Our poodle is our baby and we have a lot invested in her. The greatest investment is in time and love which I know everyone here can relate to.

I understand the need for a dog park and I also understand that there is a serious societal issue that while in the minority, affects the majority. Fact is, there are bad people and bad dogs,, born bad and nothing can/will change it. My opinion and I don't discredit others.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

67x said:


> Dog That Killed 7-Year-Old Maine Boy Was a Pit Bull | NECN
> 
> On topic and this was last Saturday. I heard about it on the radio and did a search which brought up lots of hits, this being just another.
> 
> ...


I agree. I think poodles are not real good at defense. If someone can't be responsible for their pet, I will do what I have to. It's unfortunate that I can't do what I have to to the owner. I could go to jail.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ve-r-r-r-r-y interesting... lots of new members with opinions here.

Good to see.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Statistics are useless I hate to say it but most golden retriever, lab, Dalmatian attacks go unreported. If you really take a moment to think if a pit bull attacks you or your dog even if it's minor most if not all people will report it. Now a golden retriever does it no one bats an eye. If you need examples I can easily provide that too. I have an older dachshund she doesn't always feel in the mood to be bothered by strangers one I warned a lady she's not really in the mood to be bothered she ignored me and still reached for her and got bit the lady of course jumped but then laughed it off because of her size had that been my rottie the lady would have easily caused a scene and reported us for having a vicious dog. It happens countless of time people look over incidents because of the size of the dog or the breed. But just let it be a dreaded pit bull or Rottweiler then the cops are involved and the news is there to broadcast the incident. If you really go based off breeds Poodle aren't so great. They're not to be trusted with kids. They're quick to snap are known for biting their owners but because they're fluffy it gets swept under the rug. I of course love my Adonis and he's great with kids as of now but would I take him near my little cousins probably not until I could trust 100% he won't snap at one but do I trust my Rottweilers around 10000000% they even pull the kids around on a cart and they give them piggy back rides every person in my family has grown up with a Rottweiler or pit bull and we've had 0 incidents. And most of these are from shelters so we never even knew most of they're backgrounds. Say what you want just my experience and opinions.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

King Louie said:


> Statistics are useless I hate to say it but most golden retriever, lab, Dalmatian attacks go unreported. If you really take a moment to think if a pit bull attacks you or your dog even if it's minor most if not all people will report it. Now a golden retriever does it no one bats an eye. If you need examples I can easily provide that too. I have an older dachshund she doesn't always feel in the mood to be bothered by strangers one I warned a lady she's not really in the mood to be bothered she ignored me and still reached for her and got bit the lady of course jumped but then laughed it off because of her size had that been my rottie the lady would have easily caused a scene and reported us for having a vicious dog. It happens countless of time people look over incidents because of the size of the dog or the breed. But just let it be a dreaded pit bull or Rottweiler then the cops are involved and the news is there to broadcast the incident. If you really go based off breeds Poodle aren't so great. They're not to be trusted with kids. They're quick to snap are known for biting their owners but because they're fluffy it gets swept under the rug. I of course love my Adonis and he's great with kids as of now but would I take him near my little cousins probably not until I could trust 100% he won't snap at one but do I trust my Rottweilers around 10000000% they even pull the kids around on a cart and they give them piggy back rides every person in my family has grown up with a Rottweiler or pit bull and we've had 0 incidents. And most of these are from shelters so we never even knew most of they're backgrounds. Say what you want just my experience and opinions.


I wish you good luck with your toy poodle, if you get it. When you have it, you will better understand the fears of toy owners. and the dangers of other aggressive breeds.
Eric


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

King Louie said:


> Statistics are useless I hate to say it but most golden retriever, lab, Dalmatian attacks go unreported. If you really take a moment to think if a pit bull attacks you or your dog even if it's minor most if not all people will report it. Now a golden retriever does it no one bats an eye. If you need examples I can easily provide that too. I have an older dachshund she doesn't always feel in the mood to be bothered by strangers one I warned a lady she's not really in the mood to be bothered she ignored me and still reached for her and got bit the lady of course jumped but then laughed it off because of her size had that been my rottie the lady would have easily caused a scene and reported us for having a vicious dog. It happens countless of time people look over incidents because of the size of the dog or the breed. But just let it be a dreaded pit bull or Rottweiler then the cops are involved and the news is there to broadcast the incident. If you really go based off breeds Poodle aren't so great. They're not to be trusted with kids. They're quick to snap are known for biting their owners but because they're fluffy it gets swept under the rug. I of course love my Adonis and he's great with kids as of now but would I take him near my little cousins probably not until I could trust 100% he won't snap at one but do I trust my Rottweilers around 10000000% they even pull the kids around on a cart and they give them piggy back rides every person in my family has grown up with a Rottweiler or pit bull and we've had 0 incidents. And most of these are from shelters so we never even knew most of they're backgrounds. Say what you want just my experience and opinions.


I agree, when you have a big dog, you have a different kind of fear. With a small dog you can scoop it up, or (and I've done this before) throw yourself on top of them. When you have a small dog, you only need to worry about other dogs if you let yours off leash, or you have ridiculously slow reactions.
When you have a big dog, especially one that isn't friendly, or at the very least one that will defend itself, you have to constantly worry about what would happen to your dog if a little dog attacked it and it bit back. 
My friend (the one with the rottie x) had a plan of who she would have hide the dog if he ever got into a fight. One time she was at the park with him and a border collie ran up and bit him. She walked him with a haltee, so she managed to keep his head turned away, but who knows?
If he had've given it a little bite, it might've lost and ear. Despite the wounds on him, and despite the fact he was restrained and it wasn't, he was a huge dog. He would've been blamed. 
I know that because I'm a new member nobody will listen to me, but I really mean it when I say that you should never let your dog offleash (no matter how friendly they are) if there are other dogs around. Whether you're scared of your dog being attacked, your dog attacking, or you dog defending itself, it's a stupid idea.
We only let our dogs off when they're fenced in, or we're far enough into bushland that nobody would be anywhere near us. As a result, we've never had any dog attacks. We walk four dogs, twice a day, and have been for 3 years. Closest calls we had were with big dogs, not small dogs. 
Unless you are actually incapable of picking up your small dog, or you insist on walking it offleash even when you know there are other dogs around, there is no fear. I fear for my small dogs only when introducing them to other dogs, and I make sure I keep it in check, and leave the dogs to it.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

King Louie said:


> In that case with the 4 year old was she left alone with the dog? I've never seen a dog attack a child for no absolute reason there's always a reason I've heard of families with kids who were absolute monsters to the dogs and the parents think it's fine and when the dog snaps the family will make it look like the dog was just vicious and wasn't provoked. Breed doesn't matter a child should be 100% supervised with any dog and if the dog is showing signs of being aggravated then it's the parents job to separate the dog from the situation whether that be putting it outside for a break or in a crate or in another room. Some children are just horrible with animals even if they have been around them from day 1. There is a Ceasar 911 episode I think It had a family that did a trial adoption with a small chihuahua mixed the dog attacked their son for no reason according to them but when Ceasar watched the footage of what really happened it shows the child abusing the poor dog. The child only abused the dog when his parents weren't near by or watching so there was no way for them to know how he really was towards dogs. A lot of cases are actually like that somehow the dog is provoked and it will act out of self defense but all people see is a vicious Pit Bull. If a golden retriever or lab went after someone the victims are a lot more willing to let the situation go if no one is seriously injured. Me personally I don't understand this at all but I guess when people watch all those Air Bud movies they can't wrap their mind around one of those dogs actually being a terror especially when you look at them they look like they couldn't harm a fly.


The family was in the living room and the 4 year old was walking across the room and the dog lunged and got the child on the face and ear, they had the dog before they had the kid and never had a problem. The childs face was really messed up from the bite and from the parents trying to get the dog to let go. Lucly the dog was put down.

The situation of the grandmother getting attach (I said mother above) the grandparents baby set that dog for years and the dog would go to the grandparents house 2 blocks away so the dog new the grandparents.

Both dogs were considered really sweet not the normal bully dog their know for in the breed. I had Dobs wonderful dogs, but they to can turn, mine did not but I had total control over them.

It is not always big dogs, my friend at 2 Lasa, they then had 2 kids (these dogs was their babies) but were pushed aside when the 1st and 2nd kid came, and they had to re-home, (I found homes with no children for those) those dogs and they bit the children, on was 8 lb and one 12. I can understand that as the dogs were jealous and it started when the kids first came. With the pit it never showed any signes of jealously to the 4 year old.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear this happened!!

Two things I absoutely hate- DOG PARKS and OWNERS of pit bulls who are idiots!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

LittleAussiePoodle said:


> Can I also say that I personally think that it's all about training and not dog breed. I think if a dog turns, there is clearly something that was missed. Too often people get pitties as guard dogs and haven't had many dogs before. They miss little signs of aggression in the days, weeks, and months before the event, and eventually, the dog can't take it anymore and snaps.
> Maybe it was an aggressive dog, but they still should've seen that and stopped the behaviour from continuing, whether by training, or removing the dog.
> I personally have experience with a rottie x Bordeaux. The dog was perfectly well behaved as a puppy, and fairly well trained. As he got older, he would start to drag you toward other dogs, and he grew jealous of dogs who were picked up, or dogs that were in cars. I knew this dog very well, and I know he was aggressive. But he was always perfect around little kids, the elderly, small dogs, big dogs, ect. The only time this dog ever frightened me was when somebody approached.
> If somebody was walking towards you, he would bark and lunge for them. Personally, I don't think he would've bitten them. I'm gonna be honest and say when I was a kid, I lived in a house with dogs who were kept on chains, not trained, and bred the crap out of. Those dogs would fight all the time, and some of them were blood thirsty.
> ...


Out of 7 poodles 4 have been 8 months to 3 years when I got them, and 3 were neglected, not house broken, either shy or aggressive. they all lived to be 11 to 19.5 years old, and they all wound up with the same personality, so dogs will change from their original lifestyle. The only one who has any aggressive traits is Cayenne who was 15 months when I got her, and that is my fault. She so tiny 3 lbs. that I have not come down on her as I have the others to correct her bully attitude. Now these were all toy poodles, and would I trust them around children, no for their sake and the kids sake.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

"Can I also say that I personally think that it's all about training and not dog breed. I think if a dog turns, there is clearly something that was missed. "

Maybe. Mostly I disagree with this. Pit bulls are bred to have high prey drive. It's there. There is always potential even in the best raised dog to be a problem. I'll never trust a bulldog breed/guard breed.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

It is hiding your head in the sand to say that it's all about training (or not) and no dog is aggressive by nature! The pit breeds were developed and selectively bred purposely for a couple of hundred years for extreme dog aggression, strong muscular necks and jaws and big teeth! Their only purpose was to defeat other dogs in pit fights. Indiscriminate breeding and breeding fighting dogs goes on all the time in this country, still! These breeds are dog aggressive by nature. Sure, more recently there are dogs who have had some of that instinctive behavior NOT selected for, but they are still time bombs. Many are lovely with people, but I would not trust them with small children or other dogs ever. 

It's unfortunate that there are so many guys who need an ego boost and don't bother to train their big muscular dog, and think it needs to "run free". Do-gooders rescuing these dogs aren't always doing us all a favor either. Some just plain need to be put down...there are not enough expert dog handlers who want one of these dogs "rescued" from a fight situation to take them all.

I grew up with stories about a wonderful "bulldog" mix that my Mom grew up with. He was revered in the family as a guardian and companion and lived a long life on my grandmother's farm. But there are just not many like him out there today.

I agree that the pit breeds are not the only dogs likely to bite. Labs, Goldens and Cockers have all been indiscriminately bred for money when they were popular, and there are genetic bad temperaments that good breeders watch out for! Cockers can be extremely unpredictable fear biters, as any groomer will tell you. This is not all from "spoiled" dogs, but also dogs who were born not right in the head.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

And how about springer rage!

A friend of mine runs the local golden rescue. She gets tons of calls, mostly related to people who need to re-home biting dogs that turned out not to be the best friend for children. She gives my number to people who want some private training when they get to their new homes. Sometimes the dog just doesn't have a clue because it hasn't had proper training. Sometimes they just aren't wired right (overbred lines).


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Research will reveal that like standard poodles Bull terriers are a very old breed. It is not just hundreds of years that they have been selectively bred, it is now thousands. Spoodles were initially bred for hunting as retriever "bird dogs" and then as companions Bull terriers for bull baiting and fighting. Both dogs show their many years of selective breeding in their nature. One largely benign the other potentially dangerous. This is not to say all standard poodles are benign foo foo dogs and all pit bulls are dangerous. However the statistics do not lie and a search here and elsewhere on the net will reveal them. APBTs are involved in more than 60% of all deaths and serious injury of humans due to dog attack. Yes irresponsible owner/trainers are a factor in this but one moment of thought will show that irresponsible owners are not confined to this breed alone. The breed has been shown (without any doubt) to be potentially fatal to humans and more so to other dogs. As such they are now banned in many places including Canada and Australia. I am not a fan of breed banning but this is one breed that does not belong in our society. It is an antisocial act to keep one unless the proper precautions are taken, as you would with a potentially dangerous big cat. I knew a guy with a "domesticated" plains lion. He was a real softie and loved to cuddle with his human friends. He was never allowed any real freedom and when adult was taken in by a private zoo. This was responsible ownership of a dangerous animal. Despite all that the aficionados of the pit bull breeds may say so loudly and fiercely, this is one breed that must be banned!

I find that a person who joins this forum with the expressed intention of acquiring a toy poodle, has pit-bull and a rottie in his home and spends a lot of words telling us how good they both are, is at the very least expressing his intention to subject a very small breed puppy to the company of two large breed potentially aggressive dogs and at the most is possibly trolling us all, since the concept is ridiculous in the extreme.
Eric


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I wish I could disagree with Eric.

How about segregated dog parks with small, large, and Walmart.

Here is a pic of me with my sweetheart bear dog. I made her friendly..


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

67x said:


> I wish I could disagree with Eric.
> 
> How about segregated dog parks with small, large, and Walmart.
> 
> Here is a pic of me with my sweetheart bear dog. I made her friendly..


Most likely a well trained hunter with bad manners. (probably laughs at everybody)
Eric


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

First of all Eric I don't own a pit bull but I do have Rottweilers and am a proud breeder of them I also have miniature dachshunds and have not had 1 problem with them together they all play together and sleep together. As for inquiring about getting a toy poodle I already have 1 and have had him for 2 weeks now and he has flawlessly blended into the pack he absolutely loves playing with the rotties I often find him playing or napping with one. I feel sorry that you're such a closed minded person not to realize there's up and downs to every breed and not realizing that a lot of breeders are breeding them right but you rather focus on the negative. And I will come on here as much as I please and advocate for these wonderful breeds that you all are trying to portray as monsters. And I find it really funny that it's ok for golden retrievers to be mouthy due to years of bad breeding but good breeders trying to right it and improve but it's absolutely unacceptable for something like that to happen with a bully breed and excellent breeders trying to undo the damage and trying to improve the breed.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

King Louie said:


> First of all Eric I don't own a pit bull but I do have Rottweilers and am a proud breeder of them I also have miniature dachshunds and have not had 1 problem with them together they all play together and sleep together. As for inquiring about getting a toy poodle I already have 1 and have had him for 2 weeks now and he has flawlessly blended into the pack he absolutely loves playing with the rotties I often find him playing or napping with one. I feel sorry that you're such a closed minded person not to realize there's up and downs to every breed and not realizing that a lot of breeders are breeding them right but you rather focus on the negative. And I will come on here as much as I please and advocate for these wonderful breeds that you all are trying to portray as monsters. And I find it really funny that it's ok for golden retrievers to be mouthy due to years of bad breeding but good breeders trying to right it and improve but it's absolutely unacceptable for something like that to happen with a bully breed and excellent breeders trying to undo the damage and trying to improve the breed.


I have owned 1 rottie and he was a great sook of a dog who loved everybody and everydog. I helped retrain 2 others. They both had problems with aggression. Though they became better behaved the inherent behavior was ingrained. Both came from the same breeder. As I said in an earlier post. I do wish you luck with your toy. And I hope his larger step brothers or sisters help look after him. It would be nice to hear more of him. We _are_ a _poodle_ forum and we like to see photos and hear of their development and antics.
Eric


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We are not trying to portray them as monsters, they ARE monsters. They are time bombs waiting to go off. The bites are reported more often because it happens more often and when it does the damage is so much worse. Of course a dachshund and a poodle will bite, anything with a mouth can bite. But they are not going to inflict the damage and/or death that a pitt inflicts. To continuously defend this breed is just sad. On one hand people say it is not the breed but the training, and then they say the breeders are trying to undo the damage bad breeding has caused. Why would you come to a poodle forum to defend a pitt bull? Especially when so many members here have had their poodles attacked and/or killed by this breed. It really just sickens me.


----------



## shellbeme (Oct 28, 2010)

Just wanted to add my opinion on a few things here. I haven't read ALL the posts but I have read several.

I do not like pit bulls. I don't care what breed they are-I am not a fan. I don't instantly hate everyone I see but I don't trust them. I don't think they are going to attack me but I do think they have a propensity for dog aggression-and that really irks me. Why? Because most of their owners are so 'oh look how loving oh blah blah' that they don't take a real good look at their dogs and see what they have. 

Yes I think they are, for the most part good with people. I do not think they are good with other dogs-and that is a HUGE problem because there are too many people who own them who are not prepared for that level of responsibility.

If your pit bull attacks my poodle or maltese, I am going to intervene. If I get bit, I am going to lawyer up. Period. I am going to go after that dog. I might even go after that dog just from the injuries to my dogs. It is a GREAT responsibility when you own a powerful breed-and 99% of people just are not up to that. If you have a large powerhouse of a breed and you are not up to take responsibility then you do not need to own one of these breeds.

Their jaws don't lock btw. No more than any other dog.

More lightly.... I do not recommend anyone mixes very small dogs with large. Our Addison (Spoo) is very sweet and mild mannered and eager to please but she has trampled and crushed my two tiny maltese on several occasions. I will never again mix large and small breeds-and Addison is not even a powerhouse like a GSD or Rottie or Pitt.

But eh, to each their own. It's your vet bills, (and trust me, size difference will create some), your dog food, your home, your problems so *shrug* Do what you will and best of luck with it.


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

There is a man in my apartment complex who owns a very dog aggressive pit bull. Every time his dog sees mine it immediately begins growling and pulling towards us. The owner has a prong collar on it and immediately turns and walks the other way.

While I think he's better equipped than most to handle a pit, I definitely don't think he should have that dog while living in an apartment where he's so close to tons of other dogs (mostly small) and children whose parents let them run around screaming all the time. All "aggressive breeds" are banned in our complex so I'm not sure why he hasn't been kicked out yet. If that dog ever got loose, I'm scared at what could/would happen.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sanic do you know whether people have told the complex management office about this dog? Maybe they don't actually know it is there. It does not sound like an appropriate dog for the living situation. At least the owner seems to have a clue. I hope it never gets loose.


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm really good friends with management and one of them asked if I had seen a man with a pit bull walking around so I'm assuming they have received calls about it. I told them everything including what apartment he lived in so I'm hoping they will eventually do something. On one hand I hate being "that person" but people should really think about this kind of stuff before renting while owning a dog that frequents the "banned breeds" list.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

shellbeme said:


> Just wanted to add my opinion on a few things here. I haven't read ALL the posts but I have read several.
> 
> I do not like pit bulls. I don't care what breed they are-I am not a fan. I don't instantly hate everyone I see but I don't trust them. I don't think they are going to attack me but I do think they have a propensity for dog aggression-and that really irks me. Why? Because most of their owners are so 'oh look how loving oh blah blah' that they don't take a real good look at their dogs and see what they have.
> 
> ...


This is me. I didn't realize I had more than one account here. :hmmmm2:


----------



## DukeCharlie (Jun 8, 2016)

How does the pit bull taste like? Haha  That's a great story you have there. And yes, that's definitely a good advice to not try to bite their face off.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! you are brave!! you and your Mom - so glad Bently is ok!


----------



## Drala (Aug 14, 2014)

Interesting what people say about prey drive. My spoo seems to gravitate to the pitbulls and them to him. I am guessing it is because they are similarly playful. I always dread the encounters which start out playful but can quickly turn. There is no other breed that this happens with...though the herding dogs often try to herd him but that's different. Pitbull just got aggressive with him this weekend and the other owner and I had to break it up. Could have predicted it as the owner was following the pitbull around very closely as if he knew a scuffle was coming. Does anyone else have a spoo who LOVE to play with the bully breeds?


----------



## Drala (Aug 14, 2014)

P.S. I hate it by the way that he seems to love them


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Drala said:


> Does anyone else have a spoo who LOVE to play with the bully breeds?


Yes, I do. She loves a non-dog-aggressive pit bull. Here she is meeting a dog that she just loved at first sight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQD6-mhjzVg
I only let her play with the dog because the trainer, who I trust, was right there supervising the play. If I don't know a pit that comes walking up, we leave. But honestly, I've never had a problem with a pit at the dog park. 

Yesterday was really scary, though. I had Maizie on leash and I was carrying Zooey in Pismo Beach. We were walking through the very crowded sidewalks and I saw this pit that was barking and pulling to get to my dogs. I tried to get Maizie as far away from it as possible. The pit slipped out of its collar, but thank GOD the owner was able to catch it in his arms! My dogs could have been attacked. I was infuriated that some idiot would take an aggressive dog out in public in a town infested with litters of children and tons of dogs in the summer. I will now avoid Pismo in the summer at all costs. Way too packed, way too ghetto.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Woman injured, dog dies in Winslow pit bull attack - Central Maine

2016 Dog Bite Fatality: Pit Bull that Killed Boy Had a History of 'Dog Aggression' - DogsBite.org

I put up an entry in this thread about the Maine boy that got killed by a pit bull. You really should read in its entirety the follow up. Stereotypes happen for a reason. First link is recent local action.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

A woman killed here in Conifer Colorado a week ago today. 

Woman killed in Conifer by son?s pit bulls ?barely conscious? when found; dogs to be euthanized – The Denver Post

I will not allow Poppy near any pitbulls or bully types and I will not be around them either.. Iris was chewed up by one that she had known and played with for 3 years so I stopped being around the ones that I know.

We were in Petsmart 2 days ago and some guy was there with his agressive pit. It was growling and snarling at every dog they passed. The guy had it in a pinch collar and the dog was dragging his owner everywhere in the store. Clearly out of control and agressive. Store management should have banned him fromthe store. What a huge liability to allow him to stay. We left quickly.

They are too unpredictable, IMHO.

Viking Queen


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Fatal Pit Bull Attacks - The Archival Record - DogsBite.org


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

67x I read the log you linked to about the little boy who was killed. It shows a history filled with warning signs, how sad that the "adults" who interacted with this dog ignored or more likely put blinders on to the point of the dog having the opportunity to kill a child.

Unless a dog is neurologically injured or otherwise damaged people should be able to control and know how to manage the animal. If they can't or won't then they need to be held accountable or people seeing what is happening need to have the courage to step in. VQ, you are totally correct that store management should have expelled that dog from the store. And since the dog was pulling despite a pinch collar (hopefully properly fitted so it was working the way it should) one has to imagine that this dog should never be around other animals, and maybe not people either, since the handler had no control.

I happen to hate pitties. I think they are ugly and I don't trust them, however if an experienced dog handler wants to keep them as companions and trains them properly, takes appropriate measures to protect others, doesn't use dogs with bad aggressive histories for breeding, doesn't engage in or train for blood sports then they have the right to do so. If they fail though then their dogs are a risk to public health.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We quit going to the agility club we've always attended this summer, because a woman with a pitbull just wouldn't take no for an answer. She repeatedly tried to let her dog "meet Abbey", and had little to no control of her dog. The biggest problem was she had no idea how to handle or read her dog, she kept saying "oh he just wants to play), NO, that's aggression lady!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy that is too bad. Why didn't the trainer or organizer of the group intervene? It makes me sad that you stopped doing something you liked and that your girl clearly enjoyed because someone else was stupid.

And why do people who are clueless about dogs think they know more than anyone else about them. I was in PetSmart on Saturday after our trial and had Lily with me. I was in the process of telling her to leave it and get close to me (which means sit correctly at heel) as a guy with a smallish dog started to approach to let the dog greet. I said something along the lines of "excuse me, I didn't say she could greet." His answer was that I didn't tell him not to, when I said I only felt responsible for telling my dog that she had to leave his dog alone and sit next to me and that I thought he could understand that he said I was a rotten dog owner and that I deserved the stupid dog I had! Really? And he did this in front of his kids. Never mind that he was talking to a trainer about a dog that has been to a national tournament and has earned more obedience titles than he has a clue about the existence of.

I think that people should have pre-dog acquisition classes to train them about what to expect, how to read a dog and how to train, especially if they are going to keep a dog that has a reputation for being aggressive, intractable or is powerful enough to not be readily controlled through physical strength alone. I know somebody else here wrote about this idea recently.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

A lot of people (including the organizer) feel that pitbulls are unfairly judged, and he hadn't hurt anyone or another dog yet. We just weren't willing to take the chance he wouldn't, especially with a clueless owner so we left. We haven't stopped agility, but have moved to another club which has turned out to be better. More organized, with rules in place to make it a happy experience for everyone and their dogs. We did have to pay for another membership elsewhere, but that may be a small price to pay given our fear of what could happen at the other club.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pit Bulls have a large and powerful following. The better parts of the breeds nature are made gospel. The proven bad parts are sometimes ignored other-times played down. I gues it's the same with the poodles we love. Poodles are high energy reactive dogs but they are very trainable and have a basically gentle nature. I think an untrained spoiled standard poodle might be just as difficult and possibly dangerous as any pit bull. Because poodles are handled closely a lot in grooming and because of the kind of people who obtain fru fru dogs LOL poodles show the world a better face. I just wish Pit bull owners would face up to the Pitt-falls of their breed and care for them better.
Eric.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I didn't read past your first post so if I am repeating something that was suggested please forgive me. My spoo was pack packed up on by 13 "Little" dogs at my brothers house. He assured me that they would be fine but they attacked her and she was scared to death of all dogs except the one she lived with. We started taking her to playgroups where there was a trainer monitoring the dogs and she eventually was fine with playing with them but it took weeks. I would urge you to find a group to have him play with or maybe a training class you can just sit in on so he gets some exposure to dogs that are under the watchful eye of a trainer.


----------

